# Craftsman Manual



## lhow2000 (Jan 11, 2017)

Would someone be able to tell me where I could find a manual for a Craftsman snowblower model C950.521260?
Thanks


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

lhow2000 said:


> Would someone be able to tell me where I could find a manual for a Craftsman snowblower model C950.521260?
> Thanks


This may be some help to you or someone else responding, but I'm not sure. Your snow thrower may be the same as a Murray 1696101, although I don't have that manual either.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Try this:

Murray C950-52126-0 (1696101) - Craftsman 27 Dual Stage Snowthrower (2011) (Sears) Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com

Your other option is to call Sears Canada, and ask them if they have one available. I managed to get a manual for a mitre saw from them, long after its best before date.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I do have this: C950-52120_10hp 28 32inch
Unfortunately it's only a parts breakdown but you're surely welcome to it if it will work for you. If you want it, PM me with your email address.


Paul


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been known to write manufacturers asking for a specific Manual so that I can use the equipment safely; implying that if I don't get one, I may have to sue them when I injure myself.

I don't recall being denied for a long, long time !


----------



## sixdogoldhouse (Feb 12, 2017)

*manuals*

good morning,
I have had some luck going to sears.com Then go to the parts enter, nest enter the model, serial number, keep reading and you should find manual... I have found that you are able to download them for free. also able to print the parts breaks break down pictures.
i have also had some good luck on website called scribd..
good day
clyde


----------

